# مواصفات طائرة



## deyaaj (31 مارس 2012)

سلام عليكم
محتاج مواصفات الطائرة العمودية من حجم المحرك وطول وقطر المروحة الرئيسية والثانوية لوسمحتم


----------



## بن عاطف (27 أبريل 2012)

لكل طائره عموديه مواصفاتها مثلها مثل السيارات مثلا واكيد الحجم هو من يقرر الاشياء الاخرى مثل المحرك والمراوح


----------

